# How to watch local channels with TiVo Stream 4K?



## lujan

I recently gave my sister and her family my Vizio TV which does not have a TV tuner. Would she be able to watch the local channels (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, etc.) with the TiVo Stream 4k device? I have had several TiVo's in the past such as Roamio, Bolt, etc. but I've never owned a TiVo Stream device so I'm curious if I got them one maybe they could watch local stations for free on the Vizio I gave them?


----------



## johnfasc

The Tivo Stream is a streaming device like the Roku. Picks up online streams like Netflix, Amazon prime, YouTube tv, and the 100's of others out there now. You would need an indoor (or outdoor) antenna to pick up locals. 
I get around 30+ stations with my mohu antenna. Just remember if at first you don't succeed move it around slightly or get something like the DTV Antenna app to locate proper direction. Also the Stream will have nothing to do with the local station access. So you would need to switch inputs.


----------



## northrk

lujan said:


> I recently gave my sister and her family my Vizio TV which does not have a TV tuner. Would she be able to watch the local channels (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, etc.) with the TiVo Stream 4k device? I have had several TiVo's in the past such as Roamio, Bolt, etc. but I've never owned a TiVo Stream device so I'm curious if I got them one maybe they could watch local stations for free on the Vizio I gave them?


The Tivo Stream does not include a over-the-air tuner. Locals can be viewed via a pay service such as Youtube TV, Hulu Live. Locast is donation based and provides locals in major markets.

Sound like they need a digital tuner or Tivo DVR if in fact they have a Vizio monitor instead of a television.


----------



## osu1991

Add an HD Homerun OTA network tuner and an antenna then locals received from the antenna could be viewed with the TS4K via the built in Google Live Channels beta app or the HD Homerun App. 

I use the Google live channels app to view my locals from the HD Homerun and it works well on the TS4K


----------



## SugarBowl

If you subscribe to Sling, you can get them to send you a free network adapter. The adapter connects to your home TV antenna and your router. You can then watch local channels thru the Sling app on your TV Stream 4k. Even if you later stop paying for sling, you keep the adapter, and the locals will still work in the sling app.

The network adapter is called 'AIR TV 2' 
Watch Local Channels Online | Sling TV


----------



## dbpaddler

osu1991 said:


> Add an HD Homerun OTA network tuner and an antenna then locals received from the antenna could be viewed with the TS4K via the built in Google Live Channels beta app or the HD Homerun App.
> 
> I use the Google live channels app to view my locals from the HD Homerun and it works well on the TS4K


This is the way...

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## leswar

If you have access to locals via LOCAST Home - Locast TiVo Stream integrates Locast very well into your viewing experience. You won't need a tuner or antenna.


----------



## slick1ru2

lujan said:


> I recently gave my sister and her family my Vizio TV which does not have a TV tuner. Would she be able to watch the local channels (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, etc.) with the TiVo Stream 4k device? I have had several TiVo's in the past such as Roamio, Bolt, etc. but I've never owned a TiVo Stream device so I'm curious if I got them one maybe they could watch local stations for free on the Vizio I gave them?


Locast.org it's $5/month. I think they have a free option now too.


----------



## mdavej

tekram said:


> Seems like Google Live Channels just starts playing some marketing videos whether you like it or not and the inside Google Live HD Homerun channels don't populate with any program guide. This makes it inferior to the HD Homerun App IMO.


Interesting. I didn't think it was possible for any app to be inferior the the HD Homerun App. It's by far the worst app I've ever used.

EDIT: As NashGuy said below, you don't have it configured right if you're missing the guide listings. There's an extra step that's easy to miss.


----------



## NashGuy

tekram said:


> Seems like Google Live Channels just starts playing some marketing videos whether you like it or not and the inside Google Live HD Homerun channels don't populate with any program guide. This makes it inferior to the HD Homerun App IMO.


Hmm. Sure you have the HDHomeRun tuner configured properly in the Live Channels app? Here's a video showing the two used together on a different Android TV device (Nvidia Shield). Although this video is from a few years ago, so it's certainly possible that something has broken in the Live Channels app since then. Google seems to have largely abandoned it...


----------



## dbpaddler

tekram said:


> Seems like Google Live Channels just starts playing some marketing videos whether you like it or not and the inside Google Live HD Homerun channels don't populate with any program guide. This makes it inferior to the HD Homerun App IMO.


My Google guide has my hdhomerun locals in it. I was annoyed tivo doesn't have a network tuner option but they have crappy Locast.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## lujan

leswar said:


> If you have access to locals via LOCAST Home - Locast TiVo Stream integrates Locast very well into your viewing experience. You won't need a tuner or antenna.


My sister is in Albuquerque and it seems it's not a Locast location.


----------



## mschnebly

dbpaddler said:


> My Google guide has my hdhomerun locals in it. I was annoyed tivo doesn't have a network tuner option but they have crappy Locast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


How do you get the locals from HDHR tuners in the Google guide? My guide just has the Google TV channels in there.


----------



## dbpaddler

mschnebly said:


> How do you get the locals from HDHR tuners in the Google guide? My guide just has the Google TV channels in there.


I thought there was a setting to add it. I'm away from home, so can't tell you for sure. It's been a while.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

